
Show HN: Carbon: a lightweight solution for audience data enrichment - someguynyc
https://carbonplatform.com/
======
someguynyc
We invite you to join Near's beta program to learn more about those who engage
with your digital properties and round out their consumer profiles for more
advanced use cases and to make more strategic business decisions.

